

Twitter.app vs. Twitter.com - vikasvadlapatla
http://vikasvadlapatla.com/twitterapp-vs-twittercom

======
daleharvey
1\. Web Apps can store data locally in a way you control, the data stored
within the twitter app is as closed as it ever was.

2\. There are plenty of tools to let you use web apps as standalone apps /
without the traditional browser chrome, fluid / prism / save as application in
chrome, these are being introduced into browsers natively.

the web is not dying, that s a fairly ridiculous statement, and the linked
article was widely discredited

~~~
vikasvadlapatla
I don't disagree with you at all. You make a valid argument.

But I guess the point I was trying to make was: As an end user, if I don't
have to log onto a website through my browser, I don't consider myself to be
ON the web. Instead I'm using a much lightweight service which gives me the
same information. I am sure more and more people will resort to apps and
widgets to access information online. This will result in a reduction in
"website" traffic.

If I'm not mistaken, the controversial Wired article tried to say that users
are switching to mobile technology(read apps) because its much sleeker,
convenient and less time consuming.

After the Twitter for Mac app, I don't see myself opening my browser and
logging onto twitter.com. To me, it seems like an added step to access my
twitter feed

